# Uber/Lyft shouldn’t be allowed to hire drivers without proper Rideshare Insurance



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

Why Uber/Lyft are not checking rideshare insurance before hiring driver?
By not checking rideshare insurance they are putting driver at risk.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Because it's not required.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Elephant said:


> By not checking rideshare insurance they are putting driver at risk.


And they care about that why? Right. They don't.


----------



## Elephant (Aug 29, 2016)

If they start to check rideshare insurance there will be less driver.They don’t care about driver and public.They only care about their business.Public Utilities commission should make these company to check proper insurance.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Because you have it and feel like it will eliminate a lot of the ants out there. You're right, cause I'll never drive again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Elephant said:


> Why Uber/Lyft are not checking rideshare insurance before hiring driver?
> By not checking rideshare insurance they are putting driver at risk.


Well...

Here' the thing...

Since Scruber/Gryft have to provide coverage anytime your logged in (in many states) it doesn't matter if YOU have rideshare insurance to THEM.

Your risking 10s of thousands in the event of a non-covered accident... what's the risk to Tweedledee and Tweedledum?

Nothing...

And like others have said, requiring them to have ride-share insurance will VASTLY reduce the number of people signing up. Considering that based on the latest numbers, they need 12 sign ups per year PER every 10 DRIVER THEY WANT to have.

I say... full commercial insurance for everyone, then uber can supply fares at 10% commission and for non-matched CC transactions at 5%.

AND they won't have to worry about drivers taking rides for cash off-app.


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

We are not even able to buy rideshare gap insurance in Upstate NY


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Here in Florida the insurance endorsement costs $15/month. Can't break the bank .....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

In most states Uber and Lyft are required to have hefty commercial insurance covering the ride so it's a non issue if the driver has insurance. The only thing not covered is the drivers car in period 1.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Elephant said:


> Why Uber/Lyft are not checking rideshare insurance before hiring driver?
> By not checking rideshare insurance they are putting driver at risk.


The rideshare companies are required to PROVIDE the insurance not the driver



Stav53 said:


> Here in Florida the insurance endorsement costs $15/month. Can't break the bank .....


what company provides this?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Because their position is that you don't need it, and that insurance companies are actually scamming you.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Elephant said:


> Why Uber/Lyft are not checking rideshare insurance before hiring driver?
> By not checking rideshare insurance they are putting driver at risk.


We all whine and cry to be treated like the independent contractors that we are, until it doesn't benefit us. Rideshare insurance doesn't affect Uber or Lyft in any way, it is exclusively for us as the driver. We are adults, we should see to it that we have the proper tools to do the job. It's our responsibility to protect ourselves.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well...
> 
> Here' the thing...
> 
> ...


 I agree commercial insurance for everyone but Uber will have to worry about off app cash rides even more, (if they worry at all) because with commercial insurance (and a local permit) there's no reason for a driver not to do cash rides.

I have the commercial insurance and permits required in my county and I give my card to all my Uber airport customers. If we all had commercial insurance we would all be doing this

A commercial insurance policy requirement would eliminate the part timers. This stuff is expensive and I don't think a part timer could justify the purchase


----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> The rideshare companies are required to PROVIDE the insurance not the driver
> 
> 
> what company provides this?


Allstate and othets


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stav53 said:


> Allstate and othets


Also progressive


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Depends on the state. In California it is now a requirement that rideshare drivers have a rideshare endorsement on their personal insurance.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I agree commercial insurance for everyone but Uber will have to worry about off app cash rides even more, (if they worry at all) because with commercial insurance (and a local permit) there's no reason for a driver not to do cash rides.
> 
> I have the commercial insurance and permits required in my county and I give my card to all my Uber airport customers. If we all had commercial insurance we would all be doing this
> 
> A commercial insurance policy requirement would eliminate the part timers. This stuff is expensive and I don't think a part timer could justify the purchase


that's actually a great point, I kinda wondered why Uber and Lyft didn't push back on the insurance requirement



Z129 said:


> Depends on the state. In California it is now a requirement that rideshare drivers have a rideshare endorsement on their personal insurance.


where did you get this from ?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> that's actually a great point, I kinda wondered why Uber and Lyft didn't push back on the insurance requirement
> 
> 
> where did you get this from ?


It was in the March 1st addendum that all California drivers were sent via the app.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Z129 said:


> It was in the March 1st addendum that all California drivers were sent via the app.


Here's the addendum in it's entirety. Point out where exactly it says we need a rideshare endorsement.



> P2P SERVICES ONLY CITY ADDENDUM California Last update: March 1, 2019 You entered into an agreement with Uber Technologies, Inc. for your use of certain software or other services in connection with and pursuant to Uber Technologies, Inc.s' permit TCP0038150-P. This is an addendum to that agreement and it sets forth additional terms and conditions that are applicable in the state of California. By clicking "I accept", you acknowledge that you have read and understand the below disclosures. 1. INSURANCE COVERAGE. Company maintains during the terms of this agreement insurance related to your provision of passenger Transportation Services with the following coverage and limits of liability: a. While logged onto the Uber application provided by Company and available to receive User requests, but prior to being matched with a User, Company maintains primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $50,000 for death and bodily injury per person, $100,000 for death and bodily injury per incident and $30,000 for property damage. In addition, during this period Company maintains excess liability coverage in the amount of $200,000. b. Beginning when a User request for transportation has been accepted within the Uber application and ending when the last requesting User departs from your vehicle, a trip is ended, or a trip is cancelled, whichever is later, Company maintains primary automobile liability insurance in the amount of $1,000,000 for death, bodily injury and property damage. In addition, during this period Company maintains Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist coverage in the amount of $1,000,000 for death and bodily injury. If a driver holds personal Comprehensive and Collision coverage on his/her personal auto policy, then Company also maintains coverage for physical damage to the vehicle with a $1,000 deductible. 2. REQUIRED NOTICES. Company is required by law to make you aware of, and you must acknowledge, the following statutory requirements in the state of California: Your personal automobile insurance policy will not provide coverage while you operate your vehicle in connection with a transportation network company's online-enabled application or platform, unless your policy expressly provides for coverage in connection with providing P2P Services. 3. YOUR INSURANCE. Company may at any time verify or obtain proof of insurance and other policy information about your insurance, including from your insurance provider or other third parties.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Here's the addendum in it's entirety. Point out where exactly it says we need a rideshare endorsement.












Section 2. Pay special attention to that last line after the comma. That is a requirement for a rideshare endorsement.

Here is the CPUC ruling which required them to tell us this and the various requirement for insurance during the various periods:

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/General.aspx?id=3802
Please note the following on the page linked to above:

"TNC drivers shall be required to provide proof of both their personal insurance and the commercial insurance in the case of an accident. (Decision 13-09-045 Safety Requirement b) "

If your personal insurance becomes void because you didn't have the proper rideshare endorsement then you are going to be in violation of this CPUC decision which governs rideshare.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Z129 said:


> It was in the March 1st addendum that all California drivers were sent via the app.


Kind of curious to see how that plays out.

I imagine if it's state wide it has be law. Did anything stipulate that insurance companies can't dump the drivers who've been driving without it? There's probably a significant percentage of drivers who've been driving without a rider.



Z129 said:


> View attachment 305771
> 
> 
> Section 2. Pay special attention to that last line after the comma. That is a requirement for a rideshare endorsement.


That doesn't really say you're required to have it, it's just informing drivers that their personal insurance company won't cover it if they don't have a rider. And they do that after assuring you that "Company" has you covered for the given amounts they state.

The way they use "Company" throughout is kind of laughable -- Which company? Uber? Their insurance provider? One of their multiple corporations?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Driver's insurance is driver's responsibility. Lyft/Uber are not obliged to babysit drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Z129 said:


> View attachment 305771
> 
> 
> Section 2. Pay special attention to that last line after the comma. That is a requirement for a rideshare endorsement.


Not sure how you're not understanding what it's saying. I'm going to put it very simply.



> Your personal automobile insurance policy will not provide coverage while you operate your vehicle in connection with a transportation network company's online-enabled application or platform, unless your policy expressly provides for coverage in connection with providing P2P Services.


What it's saying is that "unless you're own policy EXPRESSLY provides for coverage(rideshare endorsement), then it won't provide coverage and Ubers insurance will be providing it".


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> What it's saying is that "unless you're own policy EXPRESSLY provides for coverage(rideshare endorsement), then it won't provide coverage and Ubers insurance will be providing it".


It doesn't say the driver is required to have it. It just informs the driver that they are %@$&ed without it. And that was only sent by uber. I have a friend who still operates in CA without the endorsement.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'm


uberdriverfornow said:


> Not sure how you're not understanding what it's saying. I'm going to put it very simply.
> 
> What it's saying is that "unless you're own policy EXPRESSLY provides for coverage(rideshare endorsement), then it won't provide coverage and Ubers insurance will be providing it".


I'm not sure how you're not understanding it. Though we're probably closer in feelings on it than you're willing to admit.



Bbonez said:


> It doesn't say the driver is required to have it. It just informs the driver that they are %@$&ed without it. And that was only sent by uber. I have a friend who still operates in CA without the endorsement.


Then he agreed to it and is now engaging in Insurance Fraud. He is doubly screwed in the event of an accident.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> It doesn't say the driver is required to have it. It just informs the driver that they are %@$&ed without it. And that was only sent by uber. I have a friend who still operates in CA without the endorsement.


no shit, i'm not the one saying the driver is required to

I'm guessing you quoted the wrong person on accident



Z129 said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm not sure how you're not understanding it. Though we're probably closer in feelings on it than you're willing to admit.
> 
> ...


so basically everyone in this thread is wronh except you

ok


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> so basically everyone in this thread is wronh except you
> 
> ok


That works for me.


----------



## Sead Causevic (Jan 16, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Because it's not required.


It is not required until you got an excited.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Z129 said:


> That works for me.


If only it were true, 'though.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> If only it were true, 'though.


Meh.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

*who is rideshare insurance?*


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

Elephant said:


> Why Uber/Lyft are not checking rideshare insurance before hiring driver?
> By not checking rideshare insurance they are putting driver at risk.


I was under the impression that Uber's driver qualification included verifying that the driver and the vehicle(s) to be used are covered by the proper rideshare insurance. Drivers are required to provide copies of the vehicle registration and insurance card. It should then be easy for Uber's Quality Control ir Compliance unit to determine snd verify if the insurance being carried meets the strict Uber requirements. Am I missing something here? Are there drivers who are being allowed to transport riders and operate with less than the requirements regarding vehicle insurance?


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

Unleaded said:


> I was under the impression that Uber's driver qualification included verifying that the driver and the vehicle(s) to be used are covered by the proper rideshare insurance. Drivers are required to provide copies of the vehicle registration and insurance card. It should then be easy for Uber's Quality Control ir Compliance unit to determine snd verify if the insurance being carried meets the strict Uber requirements. Am I missing something here? Are there drivers who are being allowed to transport riders and operate with less than the requirements regarding vehicle insurance?


They only require personal vehicle insurance, not rideshare or commercial. They are interested in covering themselves and the passengers. You, not so much.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Uber does not provide insurance of any kind in NYC, drivers must buy their own commercial policies. 

Market dependent requirements.


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

The real story here is that U/L are now *required to inform you* that your Personal Insurance ain't worth shit when you are in an accident without the Rideshare TNC Endorsement. Their onboarding process (previously) would lead you to believe that you don't need the endorsement cuz U/L will cover it.


----------

